# Jacobs Chuck Taper Size needed



## Flightmap (Jan 16, 2015)

I have two older Jacobs Chucks and I need to find the taper size for mounting them.  The Jacobs website was less than useless for these chucks (no support for old men (chucks).

Item One:  Jacobs 6a  (seems to be a 33jt or a 2jt does anyone know for sure?)

Item Two:  Jacobs 3  (also seems to be a 33jt or 2jt)

I was going to post this on a separate window, but I also have an Albrecht 1/32" to 1/2" (or 1 to 13 mill) It has no other markings other than the Albrecht name and size.  Any thoughts on the taper for this?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 16, 2015)

The 6A should have a 33 taper.

The 3 I don't know but here's a chart of the Jacobs tapers that might help you figure it out. The large ends of the tapers are different enough that measuring should tell you pretty quick what it is.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 16, 2015)

Jacobs chucks usley hav the taper and key stamped on the side .


----------

